# Hegner Multicut 2s Variable Speed



## arminiusrex (7 Aug 2012)

I have been clearing out my late fathers workshop, and am now the owner of one of these. It is not the latest model, as the dust blower is incorporated in the head of the saw, and has a clear plastic tube connected to the bellows to provide the air.

The saw has not been used that much, as over half the original blades supplied with the saw are still in the red plastic wallet. I also have the key, a spare blade clamp, and a few odds and ends.

The saw is very clean, works well, and to be honest not something that I need. (I don't need that level of precision, my dad only used it to make dolls houses for the grandchildren).

I am not sure how much to charge, and want to ensure a forum member gets an excellent tool at a good price.

Is £300.00 plus carraige too much?

Please contact me if you are interested or require more details.

Regards


Graham


----------



## gofer (8 Aug 2012)

Hi 
I am interested in your Hegner, could you tell me what part of the country you are as I would like to see the saw. 
Thanks


----------



## arminiusrex (11 Aug 2012)

Photos of this saw are now available. Send me a PM and I will forward them.

Do I REALLY still have to use photobucket to post pictures on this forum or is there now an easier way?

regards

Graham


----------



## marcros (11 Aug 2012)

arminiusrex":1zcf01ta said:


> Photos of this saw are now available. Send me a PM and I will forward them.
> 
> Do I REALLY still have to use photobucket to post pictures on this forum or is there now an easier way?
> 
> ...



no, you can do them direct to the site. just use the full editor to post a reply, and there is the option to choose a file to attach below. There is a sticky somewhere on it


----------



## mac1012 (11 Aug 2012)

i just resize my photo files to the smallest size and then upload straight onto the post


----------



## arminiusrex (12 Aug 2012)

Well I tried that, and keep being told the file type is invalid.

Jpeg??

It's not having it I'm afraid.


----------



## Scrollerman (12 Aug 2012)

arminiusrex":5xcjkse1 said:


> Well I tried that, and keep being told the file type is invalid.
> 
> Jpeg??
> 
> It's not having it I'm afraid.



Hello arminiusrex. Some forums/sites do not accept the *jpeg* picture format so try changing the file extension to *jpg* by taking out the '*e*' before uploading.

Scrollerman

Update Edit :
I just did a test to upload a jpeg picture as an attachment and it worked fine so not sure what you are doing, or what's going wrong.


----------



## Blister (12 Aug 2012)

Hello Graham

Your images are 2.4MB each 

You need to use 256KB file size in JPG format 640 x 480 , 

If you re size or re photograph at this much smaller file size you will be able to post your images


----------



## mac1012 (12 Aug 2012)

i agree right click the file and choose resize option then choose 640x480 or smallest size should be fine then you get the error message when its too big


----------



## arminiusrex (12 Aug 2012)

Thanks chaps.


Tried again.

Lets try this


----------



## pooroldjim (14 Dec 2012)

hello
is this saw still available.
thanks


----------

